# Kohler CH 20S fuel pressure?



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone know what the psi of the OEM pump is? would like to install a electric one as we may need a valve cover & pump, the pump is mounted to the valve cover on this motor and buying both would be expensive.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just buy an aftermarket vacuum pump,and plumb it into the breather,or a crankcase fitting. They're only about $20,and have thesame pressure you need.
Electric fuel pumps will need a fuel pressure regulator,since they only need 1.7,to 2.5 PSI.


----------



## Gary Alford (Jun 18, 2010)

That would be fine but the motor in this sits vertically and there is no way without removing the motor to get the shrouds off. There is a crankcase to air filter housing hose but I don't think it could be spliced into as there is not much room unless the hose was just left off the air filter housing , it would take some sharp angles to get out from under the filter covers. Thanks for the psi. info.


----------

